# Solved: Scanning with Canon Pixma MP480



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I just got a Canon Pixma MP480 and I'm trying to use the OCR option to scan a document and save it as a text file. The software that comes with it is MP Navigator EX and the help file says:



> Application Settings - OCR with
> 
> After the image is scanned, the text in the image is extracted and appears in Notepad (included with Windows).


I can scan a document, but the only options are to save it as either a TIFF or BMP file. The only option that comes with the OCR function is to set the language. I don't see anyway to save it as a txt file and Notepad doesn't "appear".


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sounds like OCR is not installed... no text option
Do you have M$ office ??
If so .. scan as a tif .. then see 
M$ Office >> Office Tools >> M$ Office Document Imaging.
This will read the tif and save to a Word.doc file, then you can use Spell Checker ..etc .. to clean it up.

M$ Office Document Scanning .. Will probably run the scanner in the Office OCR mode.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Well, I found the answer on the Canon website. You go to One-Click > OCR > use the scanner driver which opens another program called ScanGear, in case someone else has the same problem.

So I got it working, but it depends a lot on the font and format of the document on how well it works, but I guess that's the nature of OCR. I don't have MS Office so maybe I'll get the trial version of ABBYY FineReader and see how that works.


----------

